
Eight decades of Helen Levitt’s New York City street photography - smollett
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/kids_play_8_decades_of_helen_levitts_stunning_new_york_city_street_photogra
======
GigabyteCoin
I can't even imagine the hassle that a photographer would attract trying to
take photos of "other people's kids" in a major western metropolis today.

How times have changed.

------
jrapdx3
Really enjoyed seeing the photos, especially the black and white images which
likely were taken earlier in Levitt's career vs. color shots. Her style is
reminiscent of Henri Cartier-Bresson, who was also working in that era, pretty
good company indeed.

Unfortunately the article provided only sketchy info about the artist and the
work. I suppose its purpose is prompting readers to find out more about the
artists mentioned, certainly it taps into my interests.

------
jrockway
The absence of parked cars in all but one of these photos is pretty striking.

------
bestham
I discovered Helen Levitt's during her exhibition at Fotografiska in
Stockholm. Her casual approach to her subjects have inspire me and shows how
to use the Leica for real street work. She changed how I view photography as a
medium. IMHO she is absolutely in class with her peers of the time; Henri
Cartier-Bresson, Walker Evans and Ben Shahn.

------
ridgeguy
I knew nothing of her work. Thanks for this.

